# Hochkomma-Problem



## welterde (19. Feb 2005)

hy leute,
Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Hochkomma und zwar wenn ich es als Parameter an mein Programm übergeben wird dann wird es von java ignoriert. Wie kann ich das vermeiden?
mfg ein verzweifelter welterde
thx im voraus schonmal


----------



## mic_checker (19. Feb 2005)

Zeig mal genau wo es ignoriert wird.
Kann es sein das du vor das Hochkomma ein Backslash machen musst? 

Aber wie gesagt, zeig mal bitte ein Beispiel.


----------



## bambi (20. Feb 2005)

jepp, das ist auf jeden fall so: wenn du ein Hochkomma in einem Parameter 
oder so hast, dann musst du ein Backslash davor schreiben:

```
String myString = "ersterTeil \"und\" zweiterTeil";
// Ergebnis: ersterTeil "und" zweiterTeil
```
...super Beispiel ... :? 

Wenn Du das so machst, dann wird Dein Hochkomma nicht als solches, sondern
als String-Element interpretiert.


----------



## welterde (20. Feb 2005)

Nein ich habe eine JAR die ich mit
javaw human.jar -configfile="irgendeinPfad" aufrufe aber in den Strings von Main sind die Hochkommas wech


----------



## bambi (20. Feb 2005)

Hmmm... versteh' Dein Problem nicht so ganz...
Kannst Du mal Deinen Code posten? Am besten auch: was kommt
raus und was rauskommen soll.

THX


----------



## welterde (20. Feb 2005)

```
class Test
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
                   {
                     int i = 0;
                     while(i < args.length)
                     {
                       System.out.println("[" + args[i] + "]");
                      }
}
```
das ruf ich dann in der JAR mit
javaw test.jar -help="test" auf
Result
[0] -help=test
das heißt das Hochkomma fehlt.
Ich brauch das um den Pfad von den restlichen Optionen abzugrenzen


----------



## bambi (20. Feb 2005)

Hochkommata in der Kommandozeile hatte ich auch noch nicht,
aber hast Du's mal mit

```
javaw test.jar -help=\"test\"
```
versucht? Was macht er denn dann?


----------



## thE_29 (21. Feb 2005)

1. ist abzuraten 1 Parameter mit " " zu schreiben, da die " " für das zusammenlegen von einem Parameter ist
2.  probier mal javaw test.jar -help=test

Wenn du auf " " abfrägst, ist das doof, frag auf das = Zeichen ab und alles was dahinter kommt

Ist es etwas was dann 2 Parameter hätte, zum Bsp 2 Wörter müßtest du das so machen

javaw test.jar "-help=der test"


----------



## welterde (21. Feb 2005)

Meinst du so
javaw test.jar -configfile="test test jjk"
dann kommt
[0]test test jjk raus


----------



## thE_29 (22. Feb 2005)

dann passts ja oder?


----------



## welterde (22. Feb 2005)

Ich habs ned getestet, naja hatte ned viel Zeit. Aber wenn so is dann isch gut
EDIT:getestet funzt


----------

